# Journey to perfect physique journal



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello all-

I am going to be starting a journal keeping track of what I am doing gym wise and partially my diet.  My goal is to add some upper body mass while at the same time keeping my body fat low.

As of today I am 5'10 185lbs and 43 years old.  I think my body fat is somewhere around 15-17%.

I am attaching a few pictures from this week.   One is morning (b&w) others are late day.  

I would like a few suggestions on work out routines and diet adjustments.  I have access to all AAS so suggestions there are welcome.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2015)

*Good luck !*


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks!  The hardest part for me I think will be diet.   Like I said I have tons of gear so what I am thinking is:

Clen 2 week on 2 week off (Paxton gear), 80mcg
Aromasin throughout (BP)
Test E 800ml per week 
Tren A 700ml per week
Plus 100ml TNE pre-workout
(Gorilla Gear)

Did a similar cycle before but was also taking Primo.  Did not see much benefit from Primo so dropping it this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 9, 2015)

One area I obviously need help with is my chest.  The last few weeks I have moved to doing more incline work.  I stopped flat bench and am thinking of trying just dumbbells for a bit.  I have a tendency to injure my elbows with heavy weights so need a new approach.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifter520 (Apr 9, 2015)

Awesome platform! Best of luck to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lifter520 said:


> Awesome platform! Best of luck to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok so here is what I have been doing: 4 days I hit every body part.  The 5th day per week I try to hit a lagging body part or do a full body workout.  If I am hurt or really sore I use this as another rest day.  So a typical week is Sunday to Wednesday are work out days and then Friday as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 10, 2015)

I say all that to say this: hitting the gym today.  Plan to hit upper body.  The work out will be:
Incline chest hammer-5 sets of 5
Arnold presses for shoulders-5 sets of 5
50 pull ups
50 dips
125 crunches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 10, 2015)

Also I always drink protein shake 2 hours pre-workout 60g protein plus 1 cc TNE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 10, 2015)

GorillaGold said:


> I agree awesome platform!  Keep motivation on your side!



Thanks!  Key for me will be diet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 10, 2015)

Post workout I drink a big ass glass of chocolate milk.  Typical day I drink a gallon of milk.  I am sure there is some reason why I shouldn't, but I have a hard time eating enough food so get protein that way.   Plus two of the drinks are protein shakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 11, 2015)

Today is a rest day so nothing to report.   Plan on hitting it hard tomorrow.  Last week's leg day was a killer.  My knee and lower back hurt for days after.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 12, 2015)

Today was leg day and shoulders.  Started off pretty well did:
Squats-4 sets of 10
Lunges-4 sets of 10
Calf raises-4 sets of 10
Dumbbell military press-3 sets 8
Lateral raises-3 sets of 8
Front raises 3 sets of 8
One are presses-3 sets of 8
Upright rows-second set my right arm elbow started killing me.  Could not pick anything up so stopped.

Going to ice down arm and take some advil. Ugggg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 13, 2015)

Today was chest day!!!  Was a little anxious about my elbow because it was a little sore.  Luckily no issues.  I did my usual pre-workout 60g protein shake plus 1 cc TNE.  Workout was:
Incline barbell bench-4 sets of 8 (I am a bit of a wimp but last set was 255lbs)
Flat bench dumbbell press-4 sets of 8
Cable crossovers-3 sets of 10

Then did some back:

3 sets pull ups (most I can do in a minute)
Lat pull down-3 sets of 10
Bent over rows-3 sets of 10

Like I said took it easy because of my elbow.  Back at it full force tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh-AAS today: 1 CC test 400, 1 CC Tren A, Aromisan (sp?) and 80mcg clen.......plus multivitamin, glucosamine and fish oil......

Sample diet today:

Bacon, egg and cheese breakfast tacos
Turkey and swiss sandwich
Protein shake
Cantaloupe sliced
Grilled chicken
Grilled chicken salad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well still having issues with my elbow.  Advil kills the pain so I think I will take a few days off after today.  The workout I did today was arms:

Chin ups-3 sets of 8
Overhead tricep extensions-3 sets of 10
Drag curls-3 sets of 10
Tricep push downs-5 sets of 10
Preacher curls-4 sets of 10
21s-3 sets

Abs-10 minute ab app

Could not do some movements because of my elbow issue (hammer curls for instance)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am on break until Sunday.  Need to let my joints have a rest.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conceal30 (Apr 16, 2015)

i dont think its necessary to run 800mg/wk of test E if your running 700mg/wk of tren A. Have you tried a 350mg/wk test E with 700mg of tren? you may see better results with less bloat. keep your estro in check and take prami @ .3mg day. Run T3 with your clen, during the 2 weeks off from clen run an eca stack. you can run the t3 for a while, just taper on and off and dont exceed 50mg/day.

oh yeah, and add cardio to your routine, just 30min, 3 days a week will do wonders


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 16, 2015)

Conceal30 said:


> i dont think its necessary to run 800mg/wk of test E if your running 700mg/wk of tren A. Have you tried a 350mg/wk test E with 700mg of tren? you may see better results with less bloat. keep your estro in check and take prami @ .3mg day. Run T3 with your clen, during the 2 weeks off from clen run an eca stack. you can run the t3 for a while, just taper on and off and dont exceed 50mg/day.
> 
> oh yeah, and add cardio to your routine, just 30min, 3 days a week will do wonders



I usually do run less Test.  I was actually just trying it this way to see if I get better results.  Thanks for the heads up on the T3-was a little unsure of the dosages...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 16, 2015)

Still fighting the urge to go to the gym......2 more days rest....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Apr 16, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> One area I obviously need help with is my chest.  The last few weeks I have moved to doing more incline work.  I stopped flat bench and am thinking of trying just dumbbells for a bit.  I have a tendency to injure my elbows with heavy weights so need a new approach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes dumbbell work is the best there is,compound excersizes are always been the staple,but I can tell ya one thing about B press,they are overated as far as building a perfect set of pecs. Some BB's who have great genetics like Arnold S Ronnie C can just bench all day and build great pecs,not true for the general public,take the great Larry Scott and the other great Dorian Yates,no straight benching in there staple workouts,larry did a combination of a vince G dip reversed around facing out,feet up and  forward palmes fai each other,dorian ound decline benc press did a better job along w/incline.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 17, 2015)

Well two more days of rest then back to the gym!  Pulled a ligament I think.  Hope two more days is enough rest....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 18, 2015)

Last rest day-arm feeling a little better.  Going to have to do a full body workout tomorrow because I am traveling every day next week.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 19, 2015)

Full body workout today.  Took it easy so as not to aggravate my elbow.  Here is what I did:
Dumbbell bench press-3 sets of 8
Squats-3 sets of 8
Dumbbell bicep curl-3 sets of 8
Tricep push down-3 sets of 8
Barbell pull over-3 sets of 8
Barbell shrugs-3 sets of 8
Good mornings-3 sets of 8
Dumbbell shoulder press-3 sets of 8
Calf raises-3 sets of 8
Reverse crunches-5 sets of 25

Elbow still hurts a bit.  Hope it is better tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just a side note.  My weight is down a bit.  Was 179 this morning.  That is 6 lbs down from start. I assume this is related to the missed gym days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok finally back from my sales stuff and back home!  Back to the gym tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 23, 2015)

Welp back in the gym today!  Took it easy as I am trying to not re-injure my elbow.  Here is what I did-usually don't define weight amounts but oh well:

Chest day!

Incline bench press:
90lbs X 20
135lbs X 10
185lbs X 8
235lbs X 5
255lbs X 3

Dumbbell Incline Press:
35lbs X 8
40lbs X 8
50lbs X 8

Incline Bench Flies:
30lbs 3 sets of 8

Dips-50 reps done in 2 sets of 25

Cable flies:
30lbs X 10
50lbs X 10
60lbs X 10

Also did 8 minutes on 8 minute ab app

Yes I lift light but as I said-preserving my arm a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 24, 2015)

Here is an updates pic.  Keep in mind few work out days;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 25, 2015)

Forgot to post yesterday.  Did arms and back:

50 pull ups

Drag curls 3 sets 10

Seated rows 3 sets 10

Preacher curls done as drop sets 4 sets to failure

Lat pull down 3 sets of 10

21s 3 sets of 10

Tricep push down 3 sets of 20

Dumbell lying extensions 3 sets of 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 26, 2015)

GorillaGold said:


> Definite positive change in lats, and upper abdominal.  Good progress. No more problems with the  elbow?
> 
> Gorilla Gold "Makers of Painless TNE"



Thanks!  My elbow seems a little better.  Have not pushed it yet.  Will try to today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok today was Leg, Trap and Shoulder day!  What I did was:

Squats: 3 sets of 8

Lunges with cables: 3 sets of 8

Deadlifts: 2 sets of 8, 1 set of 5

Good mornings: 3 sets of 8

Barbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 8

Dumbbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 8

Seated military press: 3 sets of 10

Dumbbell laterals: 3 sets of 8

Machine seated laterals: 3 sets of 8

Seated calf raises: 3 sets of 8

Cable laterals: 3 sets of 15

As I stated originally-any thoughts on potential changes are welcome.  I try to vary exercises every month.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice good work, going to have to make a log this next time around when using gorilla gold products as well. Keep at it, it sucks to have an injury, specially like an elbow or something like that were u need it for movement in most workouts, except for legs.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 27, 2015)

littlekeys30 said:


> Nice good work, going to have to make a log this next time around when using gorilla gold products as well. Keep at it, it sucks to have an injury, specially like an elbow or something like that were u need it for movement in most workouts, except for legs.



Thanks!  It is getting better.  Advil really helps with the pain.  Just taking it easier until I know I am 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 27, 2015)

Good plan


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 27, 2015)

Chest Day!

I decided to increase the weights a bit.  As before I am going to list the weight amounts (I am weak I get it).

Flat Barbell bench press:
90lbs X 20
135 X 10
185 X 8
225 X 8
275 X 5

Incline Dumbbell Presses: 
40lbs X 8
50lbs X 8
55lbs X 8

Cable cross overs:
30lbs X 8
40lbs X 8
50lbs X 8
60lbs X 8

Dips: 25reps X 3

Incline Chest dumbbell expansions (not sure name):
25lbs X 8
35lbs X 8
45lbs X 8

That was all I wanted to try.  Elbow felt ok.  Advil helping.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok-I suck ass at posing so forgive the crappy picture quality.  I just wanted to show the vascularity that I am getting with this product.  Note the arms:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice looks like it is starting to come in very nicely keep it up.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok bit of a disjointed workout today.  Arms and back.  So what I did was:

Drag curls-3 sets of 10

Chin ups superset with dips-3 sets of 8

Preacher curls-3 sets to failure

Push downs tricep-3 sets of 20

Reverse peck deck-3 sets of 10

Tricep push downs rope-3 sets of 10

One arm tricep push downs-3 sets of 8

Assisted pull ups-50

Concentration curl and tricep isolation superset-3 sets of 10

Felt good! Gorilla Gold TNE helping me push through injury


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 28, 2015)

Do u use the tne every workout or when? if u don't mind


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 29, 2015)

I use it only pre-workout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 29, 2015)

GorillaGold said:


> Every time you work out?
> Also, is TNE your only pwo?



About 2 hours before I go to the gym I will drink a protein shake.  An hour and a half before I will take TNE.  I am not a fan of all those pre-workout drinks-they just make me sick feeling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just wanted to update.  Traveling for work until Saturday.  Be back in the gym on Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 30, 2015)

how does your E2 handle when you are pinning TNE every day you workout? Do you workout Monday-Friday, or do you have set days that you workout? when you are around of course. I workout Monday-Friday and this week I started to pin the TNE on Monday, Wednesday, Friday. (before just on Mondays) I would like to keep at that platform to finish this cycle but I don't know if I can keep my E2 low enough, as of now doing that spread of TNE this week I am having to take 40mg of stane, and 60mg of Tomox. just to keep it kinda level. Also noticed that when pinning that much TNE I get a little bit that like to come out of my nipple, it smells like TNE and tastes oily like TNE. Yes I had to taste it. lol Ever happen to you?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 30, 2015)

Not had that issue.  I am using letro at low dose to try to offset  TNE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 1, 2015)

Have you tried pinning more than 1ml of TNE? I am going to try 1.5ml tonight.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 1, 2015)

I have actually.  Worked very well...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 1, 2015)

Yes it did, great workout.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 2, 2015)

I am pretty fortunate that I don't get sides.  I may retain water or get some crazy Tren dreams but that is about it.  My workout routine is pretty disjointed lately because of my work schedule taking me out of town so often.  My goal is to get to the gym at least 4 days a week, more if possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 3, 2015)

Ok back on track and to the gym today!  Legs, Traps and Shoulders:

Squats: 3 sets of 10

Leg presses: 3 sets of 8

Pull ups: 50

Lateral raises: 2 sets 10 (Tweaked my arm/elbow again so decided to go easy rest workout)

Seated dumbbell presses: 3 sets of 10

Seated cable presses: 3 sets of 20

Dumbbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 10

Barbell Shrugs: 3 sets of 10

Cable upright row: 3 sets 20

Seated military press: 3 sets 20

8 minute ab app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 3, 2015)

Oh also added some Deca at low dose to help relieve some of the joint pain (thanks Gorilla Gold for the donation)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 3, 2015)

Gorilla also sent me some more TNE, a bottle of Winny and some Levitra to offset any ill effects of the Deca!  This guy is great to do business with and anyone who may be looking for a new source needs to give him a shot.  He plans to be a sponsor soon and I expect all the forum will be raving about his products.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 3, 2015)

So I think 3 weeks in-here is another progress pic.  I think my abs are getting better....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (May 3, 2015)

Nice platform?  Are you married?  What do you got hiding under your belly button? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 3, 2015)

Haha-yes I am married


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 3, 2015)

Nice work keep it up. How's the deca? How long did it take to help with the dry joints?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 4, 2015)

Not sure-I will let you know.  I hope soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 4, 2015)

Good deal, my joints are getting pretty dry was going to try some if it was working good for u.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 4, 2015)

It has in the past.  Definitely seem to need it when my BF% is lower...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 4, 2015)

Welp going to change my routine up a bit.  I am going to hit body parts 2x a week now instead of one.  Today is chest day so I added back and lats:

Incline barbell bench:
95lbs x 20 reps
135 x 10
185 x 8
235 x 5
255 x 3

Decline dumbbell bench:
3 sets of 8

Cable cross overs:
3 sets of 10

Pull ups: 3 sets-as many as possible in a minute

Dumbbell pull overs: 3 sets of 8

Lat pull downs: 3 sets of 8

Bent over rows: 3 sets of 8

Seated cable rows: 3 sets of 8

Traveling again this week so gonna try to get as much in short window


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 5, 2015)

Took another progress pic this morning-sorry for so many pics but I am so thrilled with the results....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 5, 2015)

Keep in mind this is not after gym this is just my walking around body 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 6, 2015)

Ok out of town tonight and tomorrow so no lifting.  I did a little shoulder work at the hotel but nothing worth logging...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 10, 2015)

Well this sucks monkey butts!  Hurt my knee somehow......my poor self is falling apart!  Oh well.  So due to this did abs and arms today (not legs).....

Barbell bicep curls: 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell bicep curls: 3 sets of 12

Dumbbell one arm bicep curls: 3 sets of 10

Barbell tricep extension incline: 3 sets of 8

Cable tricep extensions: 3 sets 12

Cable tricep push downs: 3 sets of 20

Bodyweight leg raises: 3 sets of 25

Bodyweight oblique crunch: 6 sets 50

six inches raises: 3 sets till failure

So yeah-old man body keep betraying me.  Rest, ice and repeat I guess....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 10, 2015)

Here is a pic from yesterday-my abs are getting better...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 10, 2015)

Hell yeah


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 11, 2015)

Today was chest day (kinda).  It was chest back superset day so:

Flat barbell bench press/Upright rows-12,12,10,8,6 reps

Incline Bench/Lat pull down:12, 10,10,8, 6 reps

Dumbbell flat bench/T bar rows: 12,10,10,8,8

Dips/Close grip pull ups: 12,12,12,12,12

Ended by doing 8 minute ab app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 11, 2015)

Oh-also weight is up to 184


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 12, 2015)

Ok back traveling again until Friday!  Fun stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 13, 2015)

Oh another couple progress pics:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 14, 2015)

So after a couple days driving all over the state I am back in town and at the gym....that being said I did arm again.  Wanted to do legs but my knee is still jacked:

Preacher curl: 3 sets of 12

Tricep push down: 3 sets of 15

Pull ups: 3 sets of 20

One arm tricep push down: 3 sets of 12

Barbell standing curls: 3 sets 20, 12, 20 reps

Superset rope pull downs/cable curls: 3 sets 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 15, 2015)

Next two days are off-back at it Sunday-hope my knee feels better....still getting elbow pain sometimesp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 17, 2015)

Well knee still killing me!  This will make the second week in a row that I will have to miss leg day.  If it still hurts tomorrow I will have to go to Dr. Uggg! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 17, 2015)

Well that sucked!  My weight was down to 176!! Weird I was 8 lbs heavier 5 days ago.  Been sick though and not able to eat much.  Ok so today I did:

Standing dumbbell shoulder press: 3 sets of 8

Lateral dumbbell raises: 3 sets of 8

Front dumbbell raises: 3 sets of 8

Upright row: 3 sets of 8

Dumbbell shrugs: 3 sets of 8

Seated reverse peck deck: 3 sets of 8

My elbow still bothering me....knee killing me....may end up taking week off  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 18, 2015)

Ok-decided to try something different today and copy another journals workout.  Sorry-love changing stuff up!  Also big props to Gorilla Gear for the gear needed to finish this blast out!  Today:

Flat bench: 135 x 15, then 185lbs x 10, 5 sets

Incline Bench: 155lbs x 10, 5 sets

Pull ups: 5 sets of 8, body weight

Standing barbell curl: 60lbs, 5 sets of 10

Was exhausting actually.  Keep in mind been sick though....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 19, 2015)

Felt better today but gym was full....need to stick to ymca I guess...anyway since I barely got to equipment I did:

Chin ups: 3 sets of 15

Dips: 50

One arm tricep push downs: 3 sets of 15

Standing barbell curls superseted with rope push downs: 3 sets to failure

Preacher curls: drop sets 4 till failure

aaaand fuck these guys I'm going home....progress pics in case you care:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 19, 2015)

love handles gone....vascularity is better.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 19, 2015)

Way better bro, how much longer do u have on cycle?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 19, 2015)

littlekeys30 said:


> Way better bro, how much longer do u have on cycle?



About 6 more weeks.  I think I will be dialing down the Tren to about 350 a week.  I want to put on a little more size as well.  All that said I need to be careful because of my injuries.  Being buff is great but being healthy is better....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 19, 2015)

That's true, u do seem to really be leaning out.


----------



## ShipChef (May 20, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> About 6 more weeks.  I think I will be dialing down the Tren to about 350 a week.  I want to put on a little more size as well.  All that said I need to be careful because of my injuries.  Being buff is great but being healthy is better....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Journal.  Reading through it, beginning to now you've gained much definition (IMO). I would agree, a little more size would be great, as long as you are maintaining the definition again(IMO)
Wondering, do you have a structured diet?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 20, 2015)

ShipChef said:


> Great Journal.  Reading through it, beginning to now you've gained much definition (IMO). I would agree, a little more size would be great, as long as you are maintaining the definition again(IMO)
> Wondering, do you have a structured diet?



Ok that picture was after I ate.  Here is one from this morning:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 20, 2015)

Diet? Yes, I aspire to have a good diet, lol.  So that is the hardest part of this.  I eat tons of eggs, steak, chicken breasts and protein shakes.  I drink tons of milk but I drink more soda than I should.  I will try to up my protein uptake although it is hard for me to eat too much....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShipChef (May 21, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Diet? Yes, I aspire to have a good diet, lol.  So that is the hardest part of this.  I eat tons of eggs, steak, chicken breasts and protein shakes.  I drink tons of milk but I drink more soda than I should.  I will try to up my protein uptake although it is hard for me to eat too much....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, shakes are a freakin' godsend. But despite the huge variety of flavors, they all Start to taste the same. 
Keep posting man, really liking the thread.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 22, 2015)

Ok, so got busy and forgot to post my workout yesterday.  Sooooo here was my bad workout:

Squats: 3 sets of 8, my knee is still being a jerk so had to go super light

Calf raises w/ dumbbells: 3 sets of 10

Deadlifts: 3 sets of 8-ok guys, how the hell do you all do so much?  Last set I am happy to do 200lbs!  

Good mornings: 3 sets of 8

Standing military presses: 3 sets of 10, elbow hurts when swinging weights up, have to do low weight

Front raises: 3 sets of 10

Lateral raises: 3 sets of 10

Feeling sore, beat up and tired.   I know I should probably take a week off to recover but hate to break routine.  So I think I will just do lighter weights until I start to feel better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 22, 2015)

Weighed myself and am at 181bs.....up a bit but not where I want.  On the bright side my wife likes it when I am topless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 24, 2015)

Well this is weird-weighed 174 this morning.  I had cut the Tren dose in half and stopped taking Clen and I lose weight?  Well to be fair I weighed myself first thing in the morning vs end of the day.  Anyway-here is what I did:

Leg press-3 sets of 10

Calf press-3 sets of 10

Leg extensions-3 sets of 10

Standing Military Press-5 sets 12,12,12,10,8

Seated military Press-3 sets of 8

Cable laterals-3 sets of 10

Front raises-2 sets of 15

Rear peck deck-3 sets of 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShipChef (May 24, 2015)

When did you cut tren in half and stop clen? 7 lbs loss in 2 days, yes weird.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 24, 2015)

Not sure-4 days ago I think.  I think I put on about 5lbs a day from morning to night so maybe it is because it was early.  Seems like a lot regardless.  Had to be water weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShipChef (May 24, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Not sure-4 days ago I think.  I think I put on about 5lbs a day from morning to night so maybe it is because it was early.  Seems like a lot regardless.  Had to be water weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your probably right (water weight).
What compounds are you running now? Still deca and tren....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 24, 2015)

Test, Deca,anadrol, TNE and little tren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 24, 2015)

Oh and T3 plus lil letro......but stepping down tren....the hope is to add some water weight....hoping to give my joints a break...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 24, 2015)

The reality is I am pretty close to how I want to look....I mean it would be good to gain some more size....I just need to keep in mind you can't do everything at once and in a months time....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 25, 2015)

Well today sucked!  Again low energy and my weight is hovering around 176.  My strength has declined but I am sure it is tied to the weight loss.  I think it has to be the T3 so I will be cutting it out.  I tried to do chest today and did:

Flat bench (will include weight amnt so you can see my shame):
135 x 20
185 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 5
Had to stop there.  On a bad day my last set is 275 so you can see my frustration.

Cable crossovers: 4 sets 15

Incline hammer bench: 3 sets of 10

Seated flys: 4 sets of 10

Very sluggish so called it a day.  On the bright side no pain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 26, 2015)

Well today was super!  I felt super anyway.  One thing that really helps is the Gorilla Gear TNE.  I very much appreciate the support GG has given me!  Anyways, on to the workout:

Rope tricep push down: 3 sets of 15

Chin ups: 3 sets to failure

Dips: 3 sets to failure

Tricep one arm push down: 3 sets to failure

Preacher curls: 3 sets of 15

21s 3 sets of 10

Standing curls: 3 sets of 20

8 minute ab app!

Weight is 181.....feeling spry.  Hoping anadrol kicks in so I can add a little weight.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 27, 2015)

Traveling again today.  Did some back work at hotel gym.  Fun stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 28, 2015)

Welp....I felt good....the trouble is that my strength has not returned.....so I give myself a C....Anyway-2nd chest day!

Flat bench: 95lbs x 20
135lbs x 10
185lbs x 10
235lbs x 6
255lbs x 3 (better than Monday but still)

Incline Bench: 95lbs x 15
185lbs x 10
205lbs x 8
215lbs x 5 

Incline Dumbbell: 3 sets 8

Seated flys: 3 sets 8

Dips: 100 reps

8 minute ab app

Again-felt great, tons energy.  I think that the 5-7lbs I am lighter is affecting my strength some.  I look great though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 28, 2015)

The Deca seems to be helping though.  No more elbow pain.  I feel better overall.  Cutting the Tren may be contributing to my strength loss.  I am sleeping better so that is something...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 28, 2015)

Sweet deal yeah I went ahead and got some of GG Deca and it took my elbow pain away, only doing around 50-75mg twice a week with my test and feels great. 
Looking great bro keep it up.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 28, 2015)

Gorilla Gold has been so good to me this cycle-everything I needed he got to me practically overnight.  He even sent me samples to make sure I like the product ahead of ordering.  Great guy-great lab-results have been awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (May 28, 2015)

Took the words from my mouth.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 29, 2015)

Couple of progress pics:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 30, 2015)

If I can get my chest and delts a bit bigger I will be happy.  Resting today as well as yesterday.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (May 30, 2015)

Great pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 30, 2015)

spanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 31, 2015)

Weighed myself and I am 178lbs.  Guess I should have mentioned before that I fast most Saturdays.  This is why my weight is lower Sunday mornings.  My knee is slowly getting better.  Today is shoulder and legs:

Leg press: 3 sets 10

Seated calfs: 3 sets of 10

Leg extensions: 3 sets of 10

Calf extensions: 3 sets of 10

Seated dumbbell military press: 3 sets of 10

Lateral raises: 3 sets of 10

Front raises: 3 sets of 10

Seated lateral raised: 3 sets of 10

Dumbbell shrugs: 3 sets of 10

Barbell shrugs: 3 sets of 10

Barbell upright rows: 3 sets of 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 1, 2015)

I got another pack today! Deca, TNE and Winny.  With less Tren and no Clen now the Winny should help keep me lean.  Chest day!  Update soon!!!  Thanks again Gorilla Gold for the gear!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ok Chest superset day! Feeling great today!:

Bench press: 5 sets 8 superseted with 5 sets to failure lat pull down

Incline bench: 5 sets of 8 supetseted with wide grip pull up to failure

Dumbbell flies: 5 sets 10 superseted with seated rows to failure

Dips: 5 sets 10 superseted with close grip chin up to failure

Dumbbell pull overs: 5 sets 12

Ab app 8 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jun 1, 2015)

Seriously great results my friend!  Keep posting the progress pics!  Especially where I can see the "V."  Um for research....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 2, 2015)

Moi






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 2, 2015)

I suck at evaluating myself-obviously delts/chest need much work.  Still making progress I think....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShipChef (Jun 2, 2015)

Looking great. Keep it up brother. All about the "V", bruh. Lol


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 2, 2015)

Today another super charged workout!  Gorilla Gear making the difference lately!  No more joint pain! Deca was a godsend!  Anyway today was Bis and Tris:

Standing barbell curls: 4 sets 10

Seated incline dumbbell curls: 3 sets 10

Preacher curls: Drop sets (4)

Tricep push down: 4 sets of 15

Close grip bench press: 3 sets of 10

Single arm push downs: 3 sets 15

21s: 3 sets

Tricep extension rope overhead: 4 sets 10

Concentration curls: 3 sets 15

Machine tricep push downs: 3 sets 10

Ab app: 10 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 3, 2015)

Welp back on the road again.....miss my gym....plus I tend to eat badly.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 5, 2015)

Back in town.  Got sick yesterday so no working out.  We will see today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah still sickie!  Got some more goodies from Gorilla Gold though!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sick sick blech!  Next week I am in a hotel all week so hope the gym is good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 7, 2015)

A little better today.  Tried to get in a full body workout in case there is no gym at my hotel.  What I did was:

Flat bench press: 3 sets of 8

Squats: 3 sets of 8

Preacher curls: 3 sets 8

Tricep push downs: 3 sets 8

Pull ups: 3 sets as many in 1 minute

Dumbbell shrugs: 3 sets 8

Calf raises: 3 sets of 8

Shoulder laterals: 3 sets of 8

10 minute ab app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok back from a week away.....gotta get back into attack mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok so second workout back from hellish trip.  Meeting was fun travel was not.  Getting stuck overnight blows.  Anyway did legs yesterday.  Was in some pain so not worth logging that.  Today I did chest/back supersets and that was:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 15, 2015)

Flat bench superset with lat pull downs-5 sets 8 reps then to failure on pull downs

Incline dumbbells superset with bent over rows-5 sets of 8 each

Cable expansion superset with seated rows-5 sets of 8 each

Dips superset with pull ups-5 sets of 10 each

Was pretty tired so that was all I could do....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 16, 2015)

Back at it again today.  Workout was cut short because my wife accidentally head butted a machine.  She looked up with blood on her forehead and asked if it left a mark.  It did.  Anyway-prior to the accident:

Standing barbell curl: 3 sets 8

Chin ups: 3 sets to failure

Tricep push down: 3 sets 15

Seated behind the neck tricep extension: 3 sets of 8

Preacher curls: 4 sets 10 

Cut things short so will have to make up for it later.  Might redo arms on Friday... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 17, 2015)

Progress pic:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 18, 2015)

Rest day today.  Gonna hit it hard again tomorrow.  Bad idea to miss a week of working out like I did but good thing is I am not hurt anywhere now.  Gotta get my diet back in check too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShipChef (Jun 21, 2015)

Update bro?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 21, 2015)

I lied-took till today off.  Leg and shoulders today.  Lost a few pounds.  At 177lbs now.  Did:

Hack squats-3 sets of 8

Leg press-3 sets of 10

Seated calf raises-3 sets of 10

Standing leg raises-3 sets of 10

Alternating dumbbell shoulder presses-3 sets of 10

Standing lateral raises-3 sets of 10

Standing front raises-3 sets of 10

Upright row-3 sets 10

Dumbbell shrugs-3 sets of 10

Military press seated-3 sets of 10

Going to eat all day and try to get some weight back  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jun 21, 2015)

Updates are better with pics.....even better with naked pics..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok-ate all day trying to get some weight back.  Chest day so I did:

Flat bench-5 sets of 10

Dumbbell flies, flat bench-5 sets of 10

Dips-5 sets of 15

Incline bench press-5 sets of 10

Pretty weak today....was all I could do....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 23, 2015)

Still eating all in site!  Weight up to 179 lbs!  Arms and back today!  Here was the workout:

Seated hammer curl: 3 sets of 12

Straight arm push down: 5 sets of 15

Underhand cable row: 4 sets of 12

Wide grip lat pull down: 4 sets of 10

Dumbbell curls: 4 sets of 10

Barbell curls: 3 sets of 10

Cable curls: 2 sets of 20

Tricep push down: 3 sets of 15

Standing behind head tricep (something): 3 sets 15

One arm cable tricep push down: 3 sets of 10

8 minute ab app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 24, 2015)

I think I figured out my problem.....I have been overcooking my food so all the calories are already burned....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 25, 2015)

On the road again.............back tomorrow I hope


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 25, 2015)

What worked well for me years ago when I wanted to add thickness was heavy bench, deadlifts, squats, power cleans and military presses from the rack. I concentrated on those as the center piece and they worked.  To this day, like after I have been off for a while and have lost size or after moving to more athletic training grappling or running I return to those and thicken up really fast.  I'm still a big believer in the basic heavy movements for thickness and base. Then add some ancillaries secondary to them.  I do that for 6-8 weeks and then return to more common type of training but keep the big lift in but less frequent. Anyhow that's what has worked for me. With muscle memory I have in my 50s and 1/2 gram of test I can go from 200 to 230 in 8 weeks like that. Leave out the big lifts and it takes longer. I think a big part of it is related to intensity.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 25, 2015)

Great suggestion!  My issue is that so often it seems I have lots of little injuries.  I will do squats but after a point bam there goes a knee, or heavy bench press and out goes my shoulder.  I would love to lift heavy but my body is so beat up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 26, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Great suggestion!  My issue is that so often it seems I have lots of little injuries.  I will do squats but after a point bam there goes a knee, or heavy bench press and out goes my shoulder.  I would love to lift heavy but my body is so beat up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have to deal with that too at my age.  I try to build a base with high reps for a good while first before going eventually lower in the rep range. Like for squats a couple years ago with some disk herniation and 3 knee surgeries in the past I made it a goal to get 20 reps with 315 in the free squat before going up in weight and lower in reps.  I hit is and then gradually worked in the 10-12 rep range in the mid 400s.  It worked.  I thickened right back up and avoided injury. I can't do it year around anymore like that but you can push like taht for some months then maintain with different less stressful exercises and move on to another body part ready for some hard work.  You just ahve to be smart and listen to your body as you get older.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 27, 2015)

Good suggestion.  I will work that approach in this month and see how it goes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 28, 2015)

After resting for 4 days I felt pretty good at the gym today.  Now using 100% Gorilla Gear AAS.  Am using Paxton clen, t3 and armidex currently.  Gear is T400 and deca.  Will be adding anadrol soon.  Weight is still a little low at 177lbs this morning.  What I did today was:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 28, 2015)

Deadlifts: 3 sets of 8

Squats: 3 sets of 8

Hack Squats: 3 sets of 8

Good mornings: 3 sets of 8

Calf raises: 3 sets of 8

Military press seated: 3 sets of 8

Cable laterals: 3 sets 8

Seated reverse peck deck: 3 sets of 8

Dumbbell shrugs: 3 sets of 8

Seated dumbbell shrugs: 3 sets of 8






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 29, 2015)

Here is a pic of me today.  Keep in mind I am about to start anadrol and maybe Tren to get size going again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 29, 2015)

Had to back off things when I got hurt....plus last few weeks of near constant travel.  Did do chest today though.  I did:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 29, 2015)

Incline bench: 5 sets 12,10,5,5,3

Dips: 50 reps

Seated flys: 4 sets 12,10,5,5

Dumbbell bench: 4 sets 8,8,8,8

Incline machine: 2 sets 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 30, 2015)

Arm pics:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 1, 2015)

Forgot yesterday-did arms-was:

Seated hammer curls: 3 sets 12

Push downs: 5 sets 15

Seated rows: 4 sets 10

Pull ups: 3 sets 15

Standing dumbbell curls: 3 sets 10

Standing barbell curls: 3 sets 10

Tricep rope pushdowns: 3 sets 10

Tricep push downs superseted with dips: 4 sets 15

Cable curls: 2 sets 20

ab app-8 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 1, 2015)

Travelled today but since my pecs suck monkey balls I did at hotel:

Incline dumbbell bench: 5 sets 12

Cable flys: 4 sets 10

Flat bench dumbbell: 4 sets 10

Incline dumbbell flys: 4 sets 10

Standing cable press: 2 sets 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok done until Sunday.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 5, 2015)

Well back ay the gym today!  Was leg day (kinda) so did:

Squats: 3 sets of 8

Hack squats: 3 sets of 8

Leg extensions: 3 sets of 8

Calf raises: 3 sets of 8

Seated calf raises: 3 sets 10

Good mornings: 3 sets 10

Side lateral raises: 3 sets 10

Standing military press: 3 sets 10

Reverse peck deck: 3 sets of 10

Dumbbell shrugs: 3 sets of 10

Barbell shrugs: 3 sets of 10

ab app: 10 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 6, 2015)

Feeling great again today!  Chest day!  I have been weak because of not being able to go to the gym as much as I want but since I feel good I'll log weight amounts....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 6, 2015)

Chest day:

Flat bench: 95lbs x 25 reps
185lbs x 12 reps
225lbs x 8 reps
275lbs x 4 reps

Incline bench: 95lbs x 20
135lbs x 10
185lbs x 8
235lbs x 6

Decline bench: 135lbs x 12
185lbs x 8
185lbs x 8
235lbs x 6

Dips 3 sets 15

Cable flys superseted with machine bench: 3 sets of 15

Felt great!  Very hungry.  Have a new order of Gorilla gear coming this week.  Will be adding Anadrol to get some more size.  Will keep you all updated.

Oh and weight is now 181lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 8, 2015)

So my goal to add some more muscle I think is going well.  Here is a current photo:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 8, 2015)

Weight up to 183.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShipChef (Jul 10, 2015)

Have you started drol?
Anticipating great results


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 10, 2015)

nope-pack is lost.  USPS is so fucked up!  Shows delivered but nothing in mail box.  This happened 2x before.  Always when I am not in town to catch pack.  So prolly got to shut things down now-grrrr so pissed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 10, 2015)

Was usps! delivered to my neighbor!!! Ahhhh!!! but I got it now! whew!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok so....start the anadrol tomorrow.  GorillaGold gear-same as I have been running.  I know it is odd to switch gears but results were so quick I was kinda like now what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlekeys30 (Jul 11, 2015)

looking good bro. How long are you cycling for? seems I have been off and about to start again here in like 2.5 weeks or so and your still hitting it. lol just wondering what your plans were for the deration of the on-cycle?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am going to try to put on some weight before going on PCT.  Anadrol, Deca and test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 12, 2015)

Will restart a log next Monday.  Traveling next week.  Last big travel week-then back to training and diet on point 100%.  Not really fair to those whose gear I use and mention if I am not dialed in completely.  That said my results have been good (see pics).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah break is longer than expected-had a death in the family.  Drive is 15 hours each way......so will pick back up next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShipChef (Jul 16, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Ok so....start the anadrol tomorrow.  GorillaGold gear-same as I have been running.  I know it is odd to switch gears but results were so quick I was kinda like now what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 5, 2015)

I loved this log.......made me smile...


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 12, 2015)

Added Hgh and here is me today:


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah! So unmm.....I know ppl don't go here anymore.....sad.......I miss the flip outs....my wife's log where everyone talked crap......sponsored by a company that turns out sold bunk gear......*sigh*


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bumped so it can be made fun of


----------



## Riles (Dec 2, 2015)

I just skimmed it from the start, good work or some such none sense, good job brother


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 3, 2015)

oh.....thanks


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

Me today:


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

Only posting for the guys on here who said I was clueless......


----------



## Riles (Dec 4, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Only posting for the guys on here who said I was clueless......



kettle, meet pot


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 4, 2015)

Riles said:


> kettle, meet pot



What am I thinking....there is like 4 people on the site now....lol.....but yes I agree.....


----------



## Riles (Dec 4, 2015)

Its' crazy how slow it is around here anymore, this place used to be the shit, keep on doing your thing brother


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 13, 2015)

I may do a new log here......seems like new ppl joining


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 13, 2015)

or not


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 28, 2017)

Where are all the peoples?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 30, 2019)

Definitely need to do this again.....was my most successful


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 30, 2019)

Great start!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Sep 10, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> Great start!



Like 5 years ago....


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 14, 2021)

bump


----------

